# The wall of shame



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I remember finding this a while back when I first came here, and I couldn't believe that I was making a hundred posts a week. Unbelievable.

The most important question is: would Ramanujan be wasting his time on the internet if he was still alive?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oh ya, the top poster on two lists!

I'm either super awesome or a total loser lol


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Off the middle two categories, but I goofed up and did too many today...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha. I remember in January while I was on school holidays I was making at least thirty posts a day!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Oh ya, the top poster on two lists!
> 
> I'm either super awesome or a total loser lol


I was the top poster on three lists before school started again.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I may have 3000 posts but my rate is slow and steady


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I remember the days when I was often on those lists... now I'm an intern.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The frequency of my posts is sinking. Spring is here. And Meaghan is an intern.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Yup, I've had the honor (misfortune) of being at the top of all three at once. What can I say,...if there's one place I'd have to be online, it wouldn't be on avrilbandaids.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

There's a fine line 'tween being social and being a know-it-all.

View attachment 3975


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Seeing as Alma is no longer here, it would appear that Sid is the _de facto_ TC President, and I am his Vice.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

You know what they say:

"One can remain silent and be considered a fool,
Or one can make sound and remove all doubt."

I've always found that to be a humorous proverb.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> You know what they say:
> 
> "One can remain silent and be considered a fool,
> Or one can make sound and remove all doubt."
> ...


Which is why I'm not on that list.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

That is one of my favourites too.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> That was Abe Lincoln said that.





Wikiquote said:


> *It is better to be silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.
> *Variously attributed to Lincoln, Elbert Hubbard, Mark Twain, Benjamin Franklin and Socrates​


http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Abe_Lincoln#Misattributed


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Abe_Lincoln#Misattributed


Which post of mine are you quoting exactly?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

violadude said:


> Oh ya, the top poster on two lists!
> 
> I'm either super awesome or a total loser lol


Dear Sir I challenge you to a duel.

Posts @ dawn


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Dear Sir I challenge you to a duel.
> 
> Posts @ dawn


I can beat you both. Easy.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Which post of mine are you quoting exactly?





emiellucifuge said:


> That is one of my favourites too.
> 
> _Last edited by emiellucifuge; Today at 13:57. _


I see what you did there.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Kopachris isnt delusional.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can beat you both. Easy.


A three way duel all right...

As long as I get to shoot first. :angel:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Kopachris isnt delusional.


Are you sure?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Not delusional in this situation, but I wouldnt rule it out otherwise


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> A three way duel all right...
> 
> As long as I get to shoot first. :angel:


I'm winning already.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm such a luddite I don't even know how to take a picture of the screen, so I just copied and pasted the top posters page:

Last Day Last 7 Days Last 28 Days Overall 
Cnote11 (174) Cnote11 (476) *Cnote11 (886)* Almaviva (8,015) 
violadude (97) violadude (161) violadude (464) Sid James (6,574) 
Dodecaplex (45) ComposerOfAvantGarde (119) ComposerOfAvantGarde (442) Polednice (4,284) 
Moira (38) science (99) Polednice (382) science (3,913) 
clavichorder (22) Polednice (85) science (355) mamascarlatti (3,873) 
Iforgotmypassword (21) Dodecaplex (81) kv466 (300) World Violist (3,796) 
Meaghan (20) clavichorder (76) Lenfer (270) Aramis (3,775) 
sospiro (19) DrMike (73) PetrB (257) jhar26 (3,705) 
bigshot (17) kv466 (73) bigshot (252) Krummhorn (3,275) 
Polednice (16) Moira (58) Philip (239) StlukesguildOhio (3,193)

How can Cnote11 have 886 posts in the last 28 days yet have a total post count of 714?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah... at this rate I'll be the top poster in no time... luckily I'm going away for the summer. It is very strange how this thing is giving me an extra 170 posts...

and oy I make more posts in a day than people make in a week. I broke their counting system.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Jesus, you should be given a medal. Though I'm not sure for _what_.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Something is wrong. According to the list I've made more posts today than I've made in total in the six days I've been here.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Talkclassical is break̲͔̫̰̭̝͗̂͋̀ḓ̭̹̬̲ͯ͒̇͜k̲͔̫̰̭̝͗̂͋̀ḓ̭̹̬̲ͯ͒̇͜f̧̨̥̬̫͙̳̣̼̟́ͯ̌̉̊̓͂̽͊s̲̖̱̗̯͖̤̤̿̅ͨ̐ͦ̃̓̆ͩķ̝̞͓ͩͥ͒ͣͫ̈̐͒̾j̡͇̄ͬ̓ͣ̋̋ͪ͂d̸̤̙͕͓̻͍̽́ͤ͆ͥ̎ͨ̈́͞k̨͇̟̣̟̦͙͒ͣ͊j̵̴͓̎̄͒̏͋̃ͩ͗͊s̬̠̰̗̱̤̜͓ͤ̃̆̍ͬd̢̳̹͔͈̥̙̙͌̎̍̒̓̓̊̽̀ķ͕̫̮̙̲ͪ̉j̷̯̖̽̚̕ä̶̱̹̭́͐͗̾s͙̻̱̩̚̕͡d͙̪ͫ̊͠k̶͎̣̦̥̜̱͍͊ͧ̽̏̃̇̔͗̆ͅa̸̭̬̦̬̮̝͙̜ͪ̈͊̋̏̽͊s̘̲̯̝̞͓̝̫͇̽̔ͣs̟̙̫̝̊̓͐͛̉͂̾̇ͅd̨̨͙̲͉̒ͫ̒a̔̃̎̿ͮ̏҉̸̜͓͙̗̥͉͠ͅk̴̯̰̰͍̱͕ͫͦl͍͌̋̏ͪͣ̀̈̀


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Argus said:


> How can Cnote11 have 886 posts in the last 28 days yet have a total post count of 714?





Cnote11 said:


> Ah... at this rate I'll be the top poster in no time... luckily I'm going away for the summer. It is very strange how this thing is giving me an extra 170 posts...





Moira said:


> Something is wrong. According to the list I've made more posts today than I've made in total in the six days I've been here.


I don't think the post post counter underneath your username counts the posts you make in the community forum, however the "top post" counter does.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Moira said:


> Something is wrong. According to the list I've made more posts today than I've made in total in the six days I've been here.


At least yours in a only a few and not in the hundreds. Makes me look a tad more pathetic than I actually am (not that I really believe that ).


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Trout said:


> I don't think the post post counter underneath your username counts the posts you make in the community forum, however the "top post" counter does.


Seriously? I'm doing a check now.

Edit: By golly he's right! I sure do post in this section quite often... if I can continue only posting in this section then my post count under my name won't look too bad... 718 in 2 years isn't bad anyway. Just don't let on to the fact that I've actually only been posting for 2 months.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Some of us live without a television. There are probably great arguments both pro and con of the relative value of Television fare (U.S. especially) vs. how else one spends the time others spend watching their 'faves and regular' T.V. shows....


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I rarely use my television. In fact, mine is broken at the moment. It gets turned on a few times a year.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I left this site for a while in order to get my posts-per-day number down. _And it's still over 14 and a half......._


----------

